# AC trip



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

fished by a.c. on monday for about an hour and had a great time. caught about 7 blues and a sandshark. not sure what the area is called but it was the rocks at the end of the boardwalk just passed showboat. caught the first blue on a fishbite and he became bait. caught all the other blues on a rattle trap lure.


----------

